# eBank2Pay ?? lol



## maxi (15 Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte gerade etwas im Internetbezahlen.
Die Seite angeblich TÜV geprüft und etc.

In Schritt 3 der Bezahlung wird der Anmeldename des Kontos und die Pinnummer des Kntos gefragt

*LOOOOL*


----------



## mariob (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
verstehe ich nicht, das geht doch über eine gesicherte Verbindung oder???


*ROFL*
Gruß
Mario


----------



## MW (15 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> ich wollte gerade etwas im Internetbezahlen.
> Die Seite angeblich TÜV geprüft und etc.
> 
> In Schritt 3 der Bezahlung wird der Anmeldename des Kontos und die Pinnummer des Kntos gefragt



da frag ich mich doch auf welchen Seiten du dich rumtreibst ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte gerade etwas im Internetbezahlen.
> Die Seite angeblich TÜV geprüft und etc.
> ...



Schritt 4 wäre die TAN gewesen, siehe hier:

https://www.micropayment.de/?page=products-cashremittance

Es gibt ja auch Software, in die ich meine PIN und TAN-Liste erfassen 
kann, damit alles automatisch läuft, solange etwas auf dem Konto ist


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2009)

Ich habe auf diese Weise schon mal eine Zahlung getätigt....... war kein Problem und hat problemlos geklappt......

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe machen die im Prinzip nix anderes als eine Online-Überweisung für dich auszufüllen...... nur das die Ware halt sofort losgeschickt wird weil der Händler das Geld sofort hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe machen die im Prinzip nix anderes als eine Online-Überweisung für dich auszufüllen....



*ACK*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .. nur das die Ware halt sofort losgeschickt wird weil der Händler das Geld sofort hat.



Das Geld hat schon die übliche Laufzeit, aber das System bestätigt die 
erfolgreiche Überweisung. Und da man eine Überweisung normalerweise
nicht rückgängig machen kann, schickt der Händler das Paket los.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2009)

Nachtrag:

Ich erinnere mich gerade, bei Conrad gibt es die Sofortüberweisung, 
die funktioniert ganz ähnlich:

http://www1.conrad.de/infocenter/sofort.php


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte gerade etwas im Internetbezahlen.
> Die Seite angeblich TÜV geprüft und etc.
> ...


 

man muss nicht hinter allem eine Verschwörung sehen

*ROFL*


----------



## maxi (15 Januar 2009)

Ihr gehbt denen echt eure Zugangsdaten und dazu eine Tan?

Danach habe ich denen dann für 100k euro irgend welche Aktien abgekauft oder meine verkauft oder eins meiner Sparbuch ist lehrgeräumt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ihr gehbt denen echt eure Zugangsdaten und dazu eine Tan?



Nö, schlimmer, ich zahle mit Paypal. 

Wenn der TÜV das zertifiziert hat, kann Dein PIN keiner sehen 
und die TAN ist sowieso ungültig. Aber so ein bischen kann ich
Deine Bedenken schon verstehen, Deine PIN in ein fremdes System 
einzugeben. Frag halt mal Deine Bank, was die dazu meint.


----------

